# New Colors



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Why did you make new colors? It's hard on my eyes and find it really hard to keep focused reading long post or threads.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No changes to the colors were made that I know of. Check your style in the user CP maybe it got switched somehow.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Rage, somehow your color scheme got changed to the Dark scheme, goto your 'User CP' -> 'Edit options' and check the 'Style Set' . It should be one of the last options. Then just change it to whatever you had before, the DBSTalk style or the VB Default.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Much better, thanks. I thought the forum was going the way of TVland.


----------

